# Raf newton may 2011



## urban phantom (May 13, 2011)

Hi all ive got another old raf camp for you this one was not as quite as i would of liked but never mind .I did explore with my wife (queenie ) a none menber it was another warm day perfect for a ride out .Here is a bit of history for you.

NEWTON
Newton aerodrome lay just south of the village of that name six miles east of Nottingham between the A46 and A6097. It was an expansion scheme airfield built in 1938 to the usual pattern with four Type C hangars fronting the bombing circle with a fifth hangar tucked in behind that on the eastern side. The technical administrative and barrack buildings were of brick construction with flat roofs, most with central heating. During 1940-41, a total of 24 pan aircraft standings were put down, 18 on the south side of which all but four were connected to three taxiway tracks, and six on the north side where three were linked to a hard track. Later the number of standings was raised to 35. Grass runways were established as 07-25 at 1,230 yards, and 13-31 and O1-19 both at 770 yards.

In June 1940 Newton was one of the stations assigned to No. 1 Group when it gathered its battered Battle squadrons together after their mauling in France. Nos. 103 and 150 Squadrons arrived at the airfield in July and made the occasional night foray over occupied Holland during following weeks until re-equipped with Wellingtons in October. Thus endowed, attacks on German targets were pursued until July 1941 when No. 103 went to Elsham Wolds and No. 150 to Snaith. The move was occasioned by more suitable bomber airfields and the decision to turn Newton over to training activities. At this time Newton was able to accommodate 1,773 males and 304 females. This marked the end of Bomber Command's operational use of the station, a year in which one Battle and 15 Wellingtons had been lost.

For the next five years No. 16 (Polish) Service Flying Training School provided basic and advanced training for the hundreds of Polish airmen serving with the RAF, the unit only being disbanded in October 1946. Although various training activities continued, the station then became the headquarters of No. 12 Group, Fighter Command, In 1958 Technical Training Command took over and several ground schools followed during the `sixties and `seventies. Flying continued by the East Midlands University Air Squadron with Bulldog aircraft and the civilian operated Slingsby Fireflies on behalf of RAF Cranwell. In 1996 part of the camp was sold and the airfield closed in November 2000.

And now some pictures some taken in a hurry due to lots of work men wondering round. 




urbex raf newton 119 by urban phantom, on Flickr
ooops!!!!!!



urbex raf newton 022 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 030 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 033 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 025 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 055 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 069 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 062 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 111 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 099 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 096 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 090 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 081 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 017 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 094 by urban phantom, on Flickr
This didnt look safe to me so we gave it a miss only led into a bunker not worth it 




urbex raf newton 039 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf newton 078 by urban phantom, on Flickr

Thanks for looking all comments welcome urban phanton


----------



## MD (May 13, 2011)

Nice work fella 
some never before seen bits !! 
excellent


----------



## Goldie87 (May 13, 2011)

Nice, the medical centre has never been open before.


----------



## night crawler (May 13, 2011)

Shame to see these places going to rack and ruin.


----------



## urban phantom (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for that it was hard going with work men and security i get the feeling more building are going to get the chop for eco houses i carnt understand it id prefere to live in an old historic building any day


----------



## urban phantom (May 13, 2011)

I totaly agrea night crawler i was saddend by the state of some building and verry sad to not see the officers mess


----------



## Goldie87 (May 13, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> i get the feeling more building are going to get the chop for eco houses



The whole lot will be going eventually, does seem quite a waste as many of the 30's buildings would have looked ok converted.


----------



## urban phantom (May 13, 2011)

Its a real shame we will have history left soon


----------



## Snips86x (May 13, 2011)

Superb images you got here. In the last image there seems to be some blast doors. Did you manage to see what was behind them?


----------



## urban phantom (May 13, 2011)

Thanks mate. The passage led to a bunker ive seen the same set up at upwood we didnt go on because the walter was running from the roof quite bad and it didnt seem worth the risk the bunker was attached to the hospital incase of a air raid i gues


----------



## urban phantom (May 13, 2011)

Sorry mate wrong building that was an oxygen store full of crap the doors were about 2 foot thick


----------



## dobbo79 (May 13, 2011)

ooooooooh you know me UrbanPhantom - i love a good mooch around these type of sites...peely paint does it for me (i dodnt get out much) great pics...nice to see the good old RAF stair railings - must have bought them in bulk as they appear at Driffield too

Great pics )


----------



## urban phantom (May 14, 2011)

You would love this place dobbo its full of stairs in good order and lots of peeling paint its nice to meet others who like the old raf stuff my wife liked this location cos its origanal fetures not many of them left now


----------



## alex76 (May 14, 2011)

nice job mate sounds like you had a good explore


----------



## urban phantom (May 14, 2011)

Thanks it was a good day and a nice site to explore


----------



## biggsa (May 20, 2011)

Great to see the pictures, I was at the closing of the camp in 2000. I loved the closing of the bar(had to drink the bar dry for free)


----------



## MD (May 21, 2011)

@ urban 
we went for a look after seeing your report i was gutted to see so much gone 
like the cinema building  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdonut/sets/72157626599064975/

there is a few shots from 2008 to 2011 
hope you dont mind me adding the link


----------



## urban phantom (May 21, 2011)

It makes me sad when i see a place like this been torn down with out good reason. I would of loved to have seen it in 2000 when it first closed im glad we went its doomed now will soon be gone


----------



## urban phantom (May 21, 2011)

Thats fine MD glad people like my pictures i got a photo stream request from some one didnt no if thay were a menber of DP or not


----------



## urban phantom (May 21, 2011)

Sorry MD the penny has only just dropped i no now who sent the request im still not up to speed with computers


----------



## Intron (Jul 8, 2011)

Great posts My fiancée used to live in newton and loved telling me stories of the place and how she used to run around it at night. I live locally too it and constantly drive by it and its sad to see every day a little bit more of it is chipped away and knocked down.


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks mate i just wish we had gone befoure the officers mess had been nocked down but still a top location a good day out got some pictures 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban_phantom/


----------



## Locksley (Jul 8, 2011)

brilliant, would like to get a proper look round. Been Airsofting to the old school there a few times but that's as much as I've seen of the place.


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks mate its worth a look round the whole lot will be gone soon to make way for more houses thay carnt sell its a shame


----------



## TheSarge (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW!!! I'd love to re-visit RAF Newton 
I spent a week there in November 1996 while i obtained my gilders wings back when i was in the Air Training Corps, part of it was closed down so it was oddly quiet than other RAF stations. Such good memories 

I'm really suprised it's still there, brilliant report great pics


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks mate its well worth the drive we spent all day looking round top explore


----------

